
Ask HN: Does any one click decline for the EU cookie usage policy? - inian
Aren&#x27;t privacy conscious people blocking cookies in their browser anyway?
======
gmac
Not an answer, but: I'm fine with the cookies, but the banners piss me off no
end. I won't ask the question on any site I run, lawyers be damned.

------
BloodKnight9923
Yes, but for the unique reason that I have worked on web tracking analytics
packages and they are terrifying.

From what I have seen working on those packages, the vast majority of users do
not care, or do not understand what they are in for and will say "Sure, track
me, what's the worst that could happen?"

We used the dreaded zombie-cookies to track when users would hit our pages and
to track their passage across content because it gave us a lot more
information on how our products were used, and as such gave us a lot of
information to hand over to marketing to up our lead gen strategies. From
there, we could wow investors.

From a company perspective, we loved that most users would blindly click yes.
Enough did so that we never even bothered looking into the minority that opted
for do not track.

------
amitranjan01
Yes, there are several browser plugin to do that. But blocking cookies doesnt
mean that websites wont serve you ad. Its just that ads may be less
personalized. Some companies have been using device fingerprinting rather
cookie, so u may still see personalized ads from them. Better do an ad opt out
from links like adobe, google or ad choice. But all of them are very ticky and
uses cookies.

------
ominous
I ignore it until I need to read what is behind them. Then I block the
elements with ublock. I don't think I ever agreed.

